# still looking for tad for school program! can anyone help



## Brianmailman9 (Mar 31, 2009)

I know that its a little off beat. But I am A dart frog enthusiast and have four of my own. But I do work in a science after school program for younger children, and I keep one of my tanks there for the kids to see. They have become really big fans of them. But I'm not a breeder,and I don't have a breed able pair, but would like the children to watch the stages that these wonderful frogs go through, I know I could go and get a Leopard or bull tadpole from a store or local lake. but I'd like them to see the dart frog go through the changes and then get to keep it in the classroom like the one that they have. Again Im very well trained in dart frog care, so it will be very well cared for.

looking for any type of eggs or tadpoles. I work in northern new jersey and live upstate ny please help!!

would be greatly appreciated thank you for reading.

can message me at [email protected] or can PM me or can post. please help me if you can.



Brian kramer


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you just asking for any kind of tads?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 6, 2009)

I've seen several breeders/suppliers offering Dart Frog Tadpoles...


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Well Sean (not me) sells tadpoles if he has them (I think) go to his website:
Frogs main
and email him to ask if he has any available. Also, I think BlackJungle will sell them, again if they have them:
Poison Dart Frogs: Black Jungle Terrarium Supply
They sell like 7 species from another dealer, and they breed like 96 I believe, so again, ask them. From what I know, tads are significantly lower in price than their full grown conterparts, simply because not much money, time, and care has been put into them. And finally, if you can't get any dart tads, there is this:
http://sciencekit.com/tadpoles/c/1091798/
And there you can buy live tads (not darts), a little plastic habitat that comes with tads that you can watch grow, and a few other things (and that's just for frogs!) they also have hundreds if not thousands of different kits for schools, from cheap kits to $1200 digital microscopes! So give hem a shot if you're all out of options! Other than that, I can't think of anything else to tell you besides good luck!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Brian -

I have moved your post to the NorthEast regional forum. You might get a better response there.

There are several people in the area who might be able to help you out. I am way upstate, and I won't ship tads - but if you are in the area I would be glad to give you a few tads of appropriate "beginner" species (with enough of a heads up).

Oz


----------

